# 7 year lurker......now posting



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello!!
  I've been a member here for a long time, but have never posted until today.  I figured i'd introduce myself and start sharing in the conversations. I'm Jen, a wife & mom & RN & over 30, but not quite 40.  I am pretty much bored of watching youtube videos and figured forum interaction would be much more up my alley


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jun 2, 2014)

7 years?! We don't bite love!! :welcome:


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> 7 years?! We don't bite love!!


haha, thanks!   I can remember registering years ago, but just never really kept up.......


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra, @unraveling!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Jen, I'm glad you decided to start joining the fun!


----------

